# Hawaii



## Guest (Feb 4, 2005)

We had scheduling this week, so i decided to sign up for this class called field studies and at the end of every year they take a field trip for about 2 weeks. Well next year they are going to Hawaii, so i am planning on doing the class IF i can come up with 1200 bones.lol. Anyways, to cut to the chase where exactly in Hawaii are the auratus, are they even on the big island? I think it would be pretty awesome to see them in the wild.


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

Trey,
Wait a few days for David from DC to come back. He's in Hawaii right now. I know he's looking into where to find the auratus. Start saving your pennies now! Get a big water jug and throw in your spare change over the year, it'll add up. Good luck!
Mike


----------



## RSines (Feb 15, 2004)

Trey,

It seems the auratus are spreading around Hawaii. I found a news article from 2002. This article say originally there were two colonies on Oahu. Oahu is the island where the airport is, so you'll at least be there! According to the article, D. auratus are now on Maui. These two islands are fairly different from eachother. I remember the big island to be more of a desert, though it did have some cool forrests in places. Save for the trip. You'll love it.

-Richard

http://starbulletin.com/2002/03/29/news/story6.html


----------



## Kase (Feb 15, 2004)

My Hawaiians are around Honolulu which is on Oahu I believe. It's so funny because these guys are from someone's back yard. Man I wish I had darts in my backyard!!!!


----------



## TimsViv (Feb 16, 2004)

Since they are an introduced species, you can apply for a collection permit and bring a small number back. 

Tim


----------



## Ben_C (Jun 25, 2004)

PM me, I can tell you exactly where to find them on Oahu. I am actually heading there in a couple months to start some field work on them.
I'm fairly bad about reading PM's, however, so if you want, just e-mail me:
[email protected], [email protected]

Also, the collecting permits for non-scientific stuff are not so good...they're free, but you can only get 4 and then there was some other guideline as well, but I can't remember what it was...doh!
anyway, hope this helps.

~B


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the info! I cant wait to go, and i will have to look into the permit.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2005)

Hey,
I will also be going on the hawaii trip with trey. I am excited to hear about the collection permit for the auratus. Even if I am not able to get a permit, seeing darts in the wild would still be the highlight of the trip. It will be difficult for me to get the 1200 bucks for the trip, but i think it will be well worth it. Does anyone know how to get the permits for collecting hawaii's auratus?
Thanks
- Joe


----------



## Ben_C (Jun 25, 2004)

You have to go to wildlife resources (on punchbowl street).
You just walk in and fill out an application. I think the permit is free and you can collect 4...
I'll be there in a few months, you guys should post before you come out...
Hopefully I'll have my research site all set up 
~B


----------



## TimsViv (Feb 16, 2004)

Along with the auratus, you can, also, collect up to 4 chameleons, that have been introduced.

Tim


----------



## joker555 (Jan 8, 2005)

Tim,

I didn't know there was such a variety of chameleons introduced to hawaii. Besides Jacksons, what are the other 3 you can find there.

Dustin


----------



## TimsViv (Feb 16, 2004)

joker555 said:


> Tim,
> 
> I didn't know there was such a variety of chameleons introduced to hawaii. Besides Jacksons, what are the other 3 you can find there.
> 
> Dustin


Dustin,

I meant that you could collect four individuals, not four different species. I wasn't sure which species of chameleon had actually established themselves there.

Tim


----------



## Ben_C (Jun 25, 2004)

THe species is Jackson's chameleon ( Chamaeloeo jacksonii ) I have info on where to collect those as well, e-mail me if you're interested.
~B


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow,

So when my wife and I go to Hawaii, we can each get a permit and come home with 8 darts and some chams too!

Sweeeeeeet.

I am starting to plan a trip just for that reason now!


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

Oh yeah, can you bring on the plane or would you have to ship them?

I hope I could just bring them on the plain with me as it would be easier and cheaper. 8) 

Just Wondering,

Luke


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2006)

good question


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

lol, by plain, I meant plane.


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

^ lol, how many pages in was this thread? i can go past about 3 or 4 pages, but man this and the thread in pics must have been like 20+ pages in.

easiest way to find out about shipping would be to ask the F&W person you get the permits from. don't ask the individual airlines.


----------



## Cory (Jan 18, 2005)

I just went through the whole process for a trip to Maui later in the Summer. Call 808-587-0166, they are the department of land and natural resources division of forestry and wildlife. Tell them you need an injurious species permit. Ask them to fax it to you. Fill it out and send it back with your drivers license and dates of travel. They are very wary of the airlines so tell them you are shipping them back. They were very nice and will let you collect 4 of the species requested.

I am going to Maui to investigate the findings of Auratus there. They were captured in Wailuku on vineyard stree near church street and have been seen on South High st. and on Iao valley road. It is not known if they have established there, so I'm going to find out.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

I will be there next week. In fact I go there quite often and never thought about doing this route. -- I used to live there. -- Question is, why the "warriness" about the airlines? If you ship them, they are going to go by air? In fact Delta Dash is airline owned?

Otis


----------



## Cory (Jan 18, 2005)

They are wary of the airlines because most airlines do not let frogs on the passenger portion of the plane. Just look at the fine print on allowed pets on the plane, they work on the premise that if it isn't listed it's not allowed.


----------



## JFarlin (Jan 18, 2005)

Does anyone know what airlines do let you bring back frogs, or charge a small fee for them?


----------

